

What is your job/hobby's do-all "duct-tape equivalent"? - bdr
http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3234768

======
nfnaaron
Has anyone else ever heard of duct tape called "100 mile an hour tape" in
small aviation?

